# need opinion on dam, please



## gsdoak (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello all,

i'm looking to buy a GSD puppy and am drawn to a reputable & nice breeder with an upcoming litter that I like. The dam is KKL1, "a" normal hips with a great temperament and I really like her but something about her walk/gait seems "different" in the movement of the rear part of her body. I'm probably just being paranoid but am doing due diligence as advised by many people on this site. So could you please look at the attached video clips and let me know if there is anything that you can see with respect to hips that I should be potentially concerned about when it comes to getting a puppy from this dam? Thanks!!!


gsd_view1 - YouTube

gsd_view2 - YouTube

gsd_view3 - YouTube


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

are you questioning the hip status - you can't get much better than A - Normal under the SV system.

Only in the first video did she have a bit of a swishy walk - could be a tired dog , could be that she wasn't comfortable in how the yet to be born pups were lying inside her, maybe pressure on her bladder -- 

Looks good to me .

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## gsdoak (Aug 10, 2012)

yes, i was asking about the hips. I've seen the dam a couple of times over the past few weeks and her walk was the same then as well, so it's not due to tiredness etc. She is "a" normal, but my paranoia is that that was tested at 18-20 months and that her hips may have worsened since? The walk in the first video is the most obvious one, but she does "bunny" hop going into the kennel in the second video. Again, could be just paranoia since she also got KKL tested recently, but wanted to get the benefit of the group intelligence.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I didn't see her bunny hop into the kennel run. I saw a dog that hopped into a kennel run that had a tall edge (relatively tall) that she needed to hop over to enter the run. She also looks fairly heavy in whelp? That will certainly impact how she moves, too.
Sheilah


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Her hips look fine... you need to make sure all the 'responsible' breeder info is in place. If you already don't really trust the breeder and their word on her hips...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

aw:


----------

